# Bestest Vapemail Ever



## Nightfearz (30/10/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/10/13)

Lol, must be an expensive mod that...


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Matthee said:


> Lol, must be an expensive mod that...


Whaaaaaat?
What vape stuff did you get the the mail that sends legos??

I see your spaceman in car, and raise you a jack sparrow 
Nothing beats jack sparrow!!
Savvy?
(Not from vape stuff in mail though)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (30/10/13)

"Me, I'm dishonest, and you can always trust a dishonest man to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you want to watch out for, 'cause you can never predict if they're going to do something incredibly stupid."


----------



## Nightfearz (30/10/13)

P.S I want one...


----------



## Andre (30/10/13)

Nightfearz said:


> "Me, I'm dishonest, and you can always trust a dishonest man to be dishonest. Honestly, it's the honest ones you want to watch out for, 'cause you can never predict if they're going to do something incredibly stupid."


 


Nightfearz said:


> P.S I want one...


 
Am afraid you've lost me now....maybe stupid because I'm honest.


----------



## Riaz (30/10/13)

what is that?


----------



## Nightfearz (30/10/13)

Hehe, A lego spaceman that rovered his way into my skyblue vaping bag...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Well the next thing you should do is post the other stuff that was in that package.
Spill the beans!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (30/10/13)

just juice and coils... dont have money for mods and rsst yet..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (30/10/13)

It's just a random little toy, to make Vapemail a bit more fun....if that is possible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (30/10/13)

We got 5 different types - so collect them all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (30/10/13)

Derick said:


> We got 5 different types - so collect them all!


----------

